# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2014



## PCGH_Marco (2. Mai 2014)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 06/2014 ist ab     sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 7.   Mai 2014 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware     teilweise  einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games     Hardware 06/2014 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf     Fragen und  Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 06/2014 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 06/2014 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## Rincewind37 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



> Auch im Spieleteil ist ein Blick über den Tellerrand angesagt: Battlefield 4, Crysis 3 & Co. waren gestern, diesen Monat drehen sich die Spielebenchmarks und Leistungsanalysen rund um populäre Free-2-Play-Titel wie League of Legends, Black Mesa, World of Tanks und Guild Wars 2.



Sehr sehr geil 

Wollte schon immer wissen, welche Grafikkarte ich bräuchte,
um mein GW2 flüssig @ 1080p mit max. Details zu spielen!

Die Charaktere sind bei mir mit maximaler Detailstufe, 
aber die Umgebung sieht einfach nicht so gut aus, wie sie es könnte. 


EDIT: Guild Wars 2 ist übrigens nicht F2P, sondern P2P, sprich einmalig zahlen und dann
für immer (hoffentlich!) genießen!


----------



## AndreNotSure (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Cool Ridge Racer...Frage : Steam Version?....ich hoffe doch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Na dann warten wir mal die paar Tage ab und werden Heft und Inhalt einer intensiven Prüfung unterziehen


----------



## Alex555 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



Rincewind37 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil
> 
> Wollte schon immer wissen, welche Grafikkarte ich bräuchte,
> um mein GW2 flüssig @ 1080p mit max. Details zu spielen!
> ...


 
Ich fände vor allem einen GW2 CPU Test interessant. Vor allem in WvW und Mobfights weiß ich nicht, ob es überhaupt eine CPU auf dem Markt gibt, die das flüssig auf den Bildschirm bekommt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



Rincewind37 schrieb:


> EDIT: Guild Wars 2 ist übrigens nicht F2P, sondern P2P, sprich einmalig zahlen und dann
> für immer (hoffentlich!) genießen!



Ja, Du hast natürlich Recht, das ist Käse. Es geht in dem Artikel auch gar nicht unbedingt um Free2Play, sondern um viel gespielte, aber wenig gebenchte Titel  Und da sind natürlich auch F2P-Spiele dabei.


----------



## keinnick (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Die Ausgabe sieht interessant aus. Ist gekauft.


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Wollten Sie nicht in der Mai ausgabe die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC testen & in der Juni ausgabe die X Version davon?
Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wollten Sie nicht in der Mai ausgabe die Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC testen & in der Juni ausgabe die X Version davon?
> Oder hab ich was übersehen?


 
Leider lässt sich nicht jeder Plan einhalten – beispielsweise dann, wenn Karten verschoben oder eingestellt werden. Die 290 Vapor-X ist aber in der 06 enthalten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Leider lässt sich nicht jeder Plan einhalten – beispielsweise dann, wenn Karten verschoben oder eingestellt werden. Die 290 Vapor-X ist aber in der 06 enthalten.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Sehr gut, lohnt sich das aber dann noch wenn ich die Karte dann zu Hause habe


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Ist das "bessere Papier" der Hauptartikel oder warum wird das so in den Vordergrund gestellt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



Fiftdey schrieb:


> Sehr gut, lohnt sich das aber dann noch wenn ich die Karte dann zu Hause habe


 
Bestätigung, dass du die richtige Karte gekauft hast. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist das "bessere Papier" der Hauptartikel oder  warum wird das so in den Vordergrund gestellt?


 
Wie der Meister im Editorial sagt: Wir wollten, dass die Qualität des Mediums (Papier) wieder mehr dem mit Herzblut erstellten Inhalt entspricht. Für ein Hardcover, das Buchfreunde toll finden, reicht's zwar nicht , aber ein reduzierter Gelb-/Grau-Grundton ist ja schon mal was. Ich habe das neue Heft wegen des  Frei-und Brückentags übrigens noch nicht gesehen, daher fragt ihr am besten jene Abonnenten, die das Heft bereits erhalten haben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Fiftdey (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bestätigung, dass du die richtige Karte gekauft hast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Brückentage sind Luxus!


----------



## Rincewind37 (3. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast natürlich Recht, das ist Käse. Es geht in dem Artikel auch gar nicht unbedingt um Free2Play, sondern um viel gespielte, aber wenig gebenchte Titel  Und da sind natürlich auch F2P-Spiele dabei.



Das stimmt wohl, ich wollte GW2 nur nicht in einem Satz mit F2P-Titeln lesen, da das Wort an sich immer einen faden Beigeschmack bei mir hinterlässt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Mai 2014)

Das groß präsentierte bessere Papier ist nicht wirklich besser. Wirkt eher billiger weil es stärker glänzt und ist immer noch so extreme dünn. 
Verwendet bitte dickeres mattes Papier.


----------



## Zack Die Bohne (3. Mai 2014)

Moin,
ich hoffe, dass es sich nur um eine geringe Auflage handelt die mit meiner PCGH 06/2014 identisch ist. Mir fehlen die Seiten 67 bis 98. Dafür habe ich die Seiten 99 - 130 doppelt.
BTW. Würde nicht im Editorial stehen, dass es anderes Papier ist, wäre es mir nicht aufgefallen. Es ist mir aber auch egal. Ich war auch mit dem alten Papier zufrieden.


----------



## _chiller_ (3. Mai 2014)

Ich find das Papier völlig in Ordnung.

So meine PCGH ist auch schon da. Ich hab mich dann gleich mal auf euer Special mit den günstigen Komponenten gestürzt, da ich selbst zwei Reviews hier im Forum dazu veröffentlicht habe und auf anderen Seiten weitere günstige Hardware getestet habe.

Grafikkarten:
Das deckt sich soweit mit meinen Ergebnissen, unter der R7 260X und der GTX 750 fällt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis leider deutlich ab. 
Ich hätte hier noch eine Ergänzung für den unteren Preisbereich: Als Tipp für Übertakter bietet sich eine Radeon R7 240 mit GDDR5-Speicher an, welche vereinzelnd mal angeboten werden. Diese basiert wie die R7 250 auf dem Oland-Chip, wird allerdings nur mit 780MHz getaktet. Die Karten lassen sich aber wie das größere Modell R7 250 problemlos mit mehr als 1100 MHz betreiben. Daraus resultiert, dass die R7 240 dann fast so schnell ist wie die R7 250.

Prozessoren:
Ihr ratet zwar von der Klasse unter 50 Euro ab, ich finde sie für Gelegenheitsspieler die nicht BF4 im Multiplayer mit 64 Spielern spielen ideal. Schaut euch doch mal euren Leistungsindex an und rechnet mal die Prozentzahl durch den aktuellen Preis der CPU. Je höher der Wert, desto besser. Ich hab das mal für euch übernommen:
Core i3-4130: 0,70
FX-6300: 0,58
G3220: 0,95
X4 740: 0,71
G1820: 1,16
Athlon 5350: 0,43
Na, welche CPU hat das beste P/L Verhältnis?  Natürlich ist der Celeron nicht für alles geeignet, deswegen ist es auch nur logisch irgendwann den Core i3 zu empfehlen. Ich würde die CPU aber nicht so schnell abschreiben. 

SSDs und Festplatten: Vollste Zustimmung. Allerdings solltet ihr bei der Toshiba HDD darauf hinweisen, dass es keine Herstellergarantie für Privatkunden gibt. Hier gilt also nach 6 Monaten die Beweislastumkehr beim Händler.

Mainboards: Ich hätte gerne das ASRock H87 Pro4 anstatt des Biostar-Mainboards gesehen, aber einmal über den Tellerrand zu schauen schadet ja nicht 

Bildschirme: Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es gute Bildschirme schon für 100 Euro gibt. Danke dafür! 

Gehäuse: Passt soweit, das Coolermaster N300 hätte ich noch ganz spannend gefunden, das ist ja in der niedrigen Preisklasse der Verkaufsschlager schlechthin.

Netzteile: Schön das ihr eure Testübersicht deutlich aufgemöbelt habt, das wurde auch mal Zeit!  Das Pure Power L8-430W CM finde ich persönlich aber etwas unnötig, das L8 400W hätte es hier genauso getan. Habt ihr beim Lepa einen Überlast-Test gemacht? Zuletzt haben Enermax und Lepa in verschiedenen Tests ja ordentlich versagt, insofern bin ich bei der guten Benotung des Netzteils etwas skeptisch.

Beim Rest habe ich sonst nicht mehr viel zu meckern. Einzig die Aufrüstempfehlung zur MSI R9 270X Hawk finde ich etwas übertrieben, denn die Karte richtet sich eher an Übertakter und besitzt im Vergleich mit den normalen Versionen der R9 270X ein relativ schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.

Insgesamt finde ich den Artikel aber richtig super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Arbeit!  Und den Rest des Hefts lese ich mir jetzt auch noch durch, bin mal wieder ab auf den Balkon


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Die neue Papierqualität und farbe finde ich um längen besser.
Zum Heft selber kann ich nur grob sagen TOP bis jetzt .
Hoffe ihr könnt in die nächste Ausgabe also 7/14 einen großen Test zu World of Tanks machen wäre sehr cool.
Das ankreuzen mache ich in ein paar Tagen wenn ich die Zeitung durch hab .


----------



## facehugger (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Auf den Test der Sapphire R9 290 Vapor-X freue ich mich schon wie Bolle. Na Hauptsache hat unter dem besseren Papier nicht die Qualität eurer Beiträge gelitten...

Gruß


----------



## CptAhnungslos (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Also ich finde es echt stark, dass ihr(PCGH) euch auch an "Hardcore" ran traut.
Will sagen, Wasserkühlungen(Custom), CPU köpfen... ganz ganz stark!
PC Games Hard(core)ware


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Nachdem ich mir auch mal den Artikel und nicht nur die Überschrift durchgelesen habe(), muss ich sagen, dass die Ausgabe doch sehr interessant klingt. Grade das ihr nicht nur LoL sondern auch Dota testet und auch die anderen Thema treffen so ziemlich genau meinen Interessenbereich - bis auf Multi GPU, Haswell köpfen und Wakü vllt.
Freu mich also schon auf Mittwoch 




> Die Highlights dieser Ausgabe im Überblick:
> Billig-Hardware im Test: 36 Einzelkomponenten plus - So bauen Sie einen Spiele-PC für weniger als 450 Euro
> Benchmark-Marathon: Populäre, aber selten geprüfte Spiele im Benchmark-Test
> Multi-GPU-Special inklusive Quad-Crossfire, Radeon R9 295 X2 und Ausblick auf GTX Titan Z
> ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist das "bessere Papier" der Hauptartikel oder warum wird das so in den Vordergrund gestellt?



 Ich denke ja mal nicht das es sich dabei um die Zweitverwendung für den Thronsaal handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke ja mal nicht das es sich dabei um die Zweitverwendung für den Thronsaal handelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Wäre doch mal was:
PCGH - Jetzt auch vierlagig!
Erst lesen - dann wischen!


----------



## Aldrearic (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

5 Lagig. Eine Lage wird recycelt
Sind die Drucker die das Heft denn drucken auch darüber aufgeklärt worden, dass der Passer an manchen Stellen zu wünschen übrig liess?  Sprich die Farben waren manchmal schon ziemlich verschoben.

Ich bin Drucker und ich sehe alles  Ne will ja eigentlich nicht drüber meckern, sah auch bisher gut aus, nur an manchen stellen, ob Text oder Bild, sah es scheusslich aus.


----------



## timbo01 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



TalebAn76-GER- schrieb:


> Cool Ridge Racer...Frage : Steam Version?....ich hoffe doch


 
Jap, Steam-Version


----------



## BikeRider (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Cool - mein Heft lag gestern im Briefkasten.
Schade, dass es nicht immer so pünktlich kam, so ist es mein letztes Heft, welches ich im Abo bekomme.
Das Heft gefällt mir gut.
Hab bisher Thema Mainboard-Lüftersteurung und Benchmark-Underdocks durch.
Besonders das Thema Benchmarks hat mir gefallen. - Nur schade, dass meine GTX 670 nicht dabei ist.
Schade, dass die Vollversion Steam vorraussetzt.
Ich stehe grad bei Heft-Vollversionen eher auf DRM-frei.


----------



## Tech_13 (4. Mai 2014)

Eines vorweg: Das Heft ist pünktlich am Samstag erschienen.

Was das Papier betrift, ist ganz ok.
Was den Inhalt der Ausgabe betrift, die WaKü Pumpen sind interessant, jedoch wäre ein Modell interessant gewesen welches in die 5,25 Schächte passt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Beim Rest habe ich sonst nicht mehr viel zu meckern. Einzig die Aufrüstempfehlung zur MSI R9 270X Hawk finde ich etwas übertrieben, denn die Karte richtet sich eher an Übertakter und besitzt im Vergleich mit den normalen Versionen der R9 270X ein relativ schlechtes P/L Verhältnis.


 
In diesem Fall haben wir uns dafür entschieden, die beste 270X zu empfehlen, statt Kompromisse einzugehen. Die Hawk ist nicht nur sehr leise, sondern auch überdurchschnittlich hoch übertaktet. Die Karte gab's zwischenzeitlich um 180 Euro, derzeit liefert aber beispielsweise die 270X Gaming (genauso leise, aber langsamer) um 170 Euro das bessere Preisleistungsverhältnis.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## kai84m (4. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann hinsichtlich des neuen Papiers subjektiv keinen unterschied zum Vorgänger Papier feststellen. Ich hoffe dass das Papier-Update nicht allzu teuer war 

Der Beitrag zum köpfen von Haswell CPU's finde ich sehr gelungen, ich hätte mir diesen allerdings ein paar Ausgaben früher gewünscht.


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2014)

kai84m schrieb:


> Also ich kann hinsichtlich des neuen Papiers subjektiv keinen unterschied zum Vorgänger Papier feststellen. Ich hoffe dass das Papier-Update nicht allzu teuer war


 @Thilo und seiner Frage im Heft:
Es fiel sofort auf, im Vergleich ist es augenscheinlich nur geringfügig besser. Ob mich das Papier als langjähriger Leser nun mehr erfreut, muss ich leider "nein" sagen. Solange es nicht gelb ist


----------



## cultraider (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



TalebAn76-GER- schrieb:


> Cool Ridge Racer...Frage : Steam Version?....ich hoffe doch


 
wirst enttäuscht sein, ist kein richtiges ridge racer mehr


----------



## 3-way (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Habe kein besseres Papier als sonst feststellen können. Sicher, dass die Druckerei euch nicht verarscht hat?


----------



## keinnick (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



3-way schrieb:


> Habe kein besseres Papier als sonst feststellen können. Sicher, dass die Druckerei euch nicht verarscht hat?



Hast Du die letzte Ausgabe irgendwo rumfliegen? Da kannst Du direkt vergleichen, da ist das halbe Heft in altes und neues Papier aufgeteilt.


----------



## marvinj (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



keinnick schrieb:


> Hast Du die letzte Ausgabe irgendwo rumfliegen? Da kannst Du direkt vergleichen, da ist das halbe Heft in altes und neues Papier aufgeteilt.


 Hatte ich nichtmal gemerkt


----------



## TempestX1 (5. Mai 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hatte ich nichtmal gemerkt



Ging mir genauso. Musste auch die neue neben einer alten Ausgabe legen um den Unterschied zu sehen.
Hätte auch nix gegen dickeres (Recycling)papier.


----------



## USAFALKE (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Uiiii, endlich die neue Ausgabe! 

Und das sie neues Papier benutzt haben, ist mir damals auch auf gefallen!
Hab es auch rein geschriebene, PCGH 05/2014


----------



## Raeven (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

nun das Papier ist mir wurscht. Das Heft will ich lesen wegen der redaktionellen Beiträge , Punkt  
Erst hatte ich mich ja auf das Rennspiel gefreut, dann kam aber die Ernüchterung und es fiel mir wieder ein, warum ich es noch nicht  gekauft hatte. Nur Xbox Controller Unterstützung  Kein Mensch zockt ein Rennspiel mit der Tastatur. Schade.


----------



## NCphalon (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Glück gehabt  Glaub ich werd sie mir auch mal wieder holen


----------



## chickenwingattack (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Ich finde das Papier deutlich besser, das alte sah manchmal aus wie recyceltes Klopapier!


----------



## SmokeyX (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Wolltet ihr nicht in diese Ausgabe die neuen GPU-Kühler testen? Warte schon seit 2 Ausgaben darauf, dass die neuen Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV/Hybrid II gestest werden. War auch in der letzen Ausgabe angekündigt mMn. :/


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Nicht nur du wartest darauf.  In den vergangenen Produktionen kamen immer wieder Großbaustellen in die Quere, die eine Umsetzung des Kühlertests verhinderten, zuletzt die Radeon R9 295 X2. Hinzu kam, dass trotz langer Vorlaufzeit nicht alle Probanden anwesend waren. Daher auch der "Themen können sich kurzfristig ändern"-Disclaimer auf der letzten Heftseite.  

Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass die Party in der 07 steigt. Das Konzept steht und es fehlt nur noch ein Kühler. Aktuell eingeplant (+Randgeschichten):

- Accelero Xtreme IV 
- Accelero Hybrid II
- Peter II
- MK-26
- Morpheus

Der Test wird also umfangreicher als geplant und die Wartezeit hat sich damit gelohnt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nicht nur du wartest darauf.  In den vergangenen Produktionen kamen immer wieder Großbaustellen in die Quere, die eine Umsetzung des Kühlertests verhinderten, zuletzt die Radeon R9 295 X2. Hinzu kam, dass trotz langer Vorlaufzeit nicht alle Probanden anwesend waren. Daher auch der "Themen können sich kurzfristig ändern"-Disclaimer auf der letzten Heftseite.
> 
> Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass die Party in der 07 steigt. Das Konzept steht und es fehlt nur noch ein Kühler. Aktuell eingeplant (+Randgeschichten):
> 
> ...


 
Lecker, omnomnom. 
Was für eine Karte kommt als Unterbau zum Einsatz?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Zunächst eine "gekeulte" Radeon R9 290 (Referenzplatine). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## McZonk (6. Mai 2014)

kai84m schrieb:


> Der Beitrag zum köpfen von Haswell CPU's finde ich sehr gelungen, ich hätte mir diesen allerdings ein paar Ausgaben früher gewünscht.


 Noch wissen wir ja nicht, ob die TIM-Problematik in sehr naher Zukunft mit dem Refresh denn wirklich verbessert wird und es rennen noch viele Nutzer der ersten Haswell-Gen mit ihren Hitzköpfen umher, sodass der Artikel sicherlich auch jetzt noch für viele da draußen ein Anreiz sein sollte.  Hast du dich denn selbst schon am Köpfen versucht?


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Zunächst eine "gekeulte" Radeon R9 290 (Referenzplatine).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Na , da kommt aber viel Herzblut zum Ausdruck. 

Nach dem "Keulen" kommt gewöhnlich anschließend die Verbrennung. 

In dem Fall sicherlich eher eine Verbratung!

Ich schau mir Morgen, nach Erwerb am Kiosk, die fertige Graka in Ruhe an, ob mir die Resultate, mit passender Beilage dazu, auch schmecken.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Junge Leute wissen heute kaum noch um den Schlachtereifachbegriff des Keulens. Sie meinen eher „Etwas mit Gewalt (= Keule) antreiben.“


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Das sollte sagen, dass die Testkarte ordentlich übertaktet und overvoltet ist, damit den Kühlern auch auch nicht langweilig wird. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Freu mich drauf... 
Danke für den Test, Raff!

Weiß man schon was zum Lochastand der 800er Reihe von nvidia? Peter und co. passen ja nicht mehr auf die 750Ti, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Also der Accelero Xtreme III (und somit auch der IV) passt schon mal auf die GTX 750 Ti (siehe Tuning in der PCGH 06). Da man beim Peter auch verschiedene Lochabstände wählen kann, sehe ich hier kein Problem, habe es aber nicht ausprobiert.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ebastler (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: PCGH 06/2014 mit besserem Papier, dem ultimativen Test der Grafikkartentreiber-Qualität, DirectX 12, Vollversion Ridge Racer Unbounded*

Okay, danke! Bin jedenfalls auf den Test gespannt.
Der Morpheus sollte n Stück kleiner sein als der Mk26, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab? Schauen, ob er mithalten kann mit den alten Platzhirschen.

Aber eigentlich... Ich schraub den Kühler auf ne 660Ti. Da reicht jeder für zwei GPUs


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bestätigung, dass du die richtige Karte gekauft hast.
> 
> Wie der Meister im Editorial sagt: Wir wollten, dass die Qualität des Mediums (Papier) wieder mehr dem mit Herzblut erstellten Inhalt entspricht. Für ein Hardcover, das Buchfreunde toll finden, reicht's zwar nicht , aber ein reduzierter Gelb-/Grau-Grundton ist ja schon mal was. Ich habe das neue Heft wegen des  Frei-und Brückentags übrigens noch nicht gesehen, daher fragt ihr am besten jene Abonnenten, die das Heft bereits erhalten haben.
> 
> ...



Gut....habe mir gerade auch die Vaporx 290 bestellt


----------



## ile (7. Mai 2014)

Der Artikel zu den Lüftersteuerungen war sehr enttäuschend. Man merkt, dass der Autor längst nicht die Erfahrung hat, die ich mir über diverse Geek-Foren erarbeiten musste, weil PCGH davon scheinbar zu wenig Ahnung hat. Sorry für die Worte, aber ist echt so. Folgendes hätte ich erwartet: 

- ein Hinweis, dass ein 4-Pin-Anschluss am heutigen Mainboards noch längst nicht heißt, dass der Anschluss auch PWM zur Regelung verwendet. Stattdessen wird einem nur der Unterschied zwischen 4pin und 3pin erklärt. Genau das führt den normalen Käufer aber eben in die Irre, weil er denkt 4pin = PWM Regelung. Aber genau das ist aber in der Realität nicht der Fall. Habe ich auch erst nach dem Kauf festgestellt, Learning by doing. 

- Ich habe einen detaillierten Vergleich erwartet, welches Softwaretool und welches BIOS welche Regelungseibstellungen erlaubt. Z. B. kann ich bei Asus detaillierte Kurven pro einzelnem Lüfter nach individuellen Wünschen festlegen und zudem noch Spin-up und Spin-down Zeit anpassen. Mich hätte interessiert: wie ist das bei den Tools von Gigabyte etc. ? Stattdessen wird einem erzählt, dass es kaum Unterschiede gäbe und man beim Kauf nur auf die Anzahl der Anschlüsse achten müsse.   Sorry, aber da gibt es dicke Unterschiede, bspw. bei Asrock BIOS nur so kryptische "Level 1" Einstellungen statt minTemp, maxTemp, minUPM, maxUPM. Und der Autor vermittelt einem dann den Eindruck, als gäbe es diese Unterschiede nicht.  

Also echt total enttäuschend der Artikel. Das Kompetenzniveau war leider sehr niedrig. Da gibt es Foren im Internet, wo man extrem viel mehr lernt. Anstatt informiert zu werden, wird einem eher was falsches erzählt. Sorry Tom, ich hab nix gegen dich persönlich, aber der Artikel war echt n krasser Fail, der mich sehr ärgert. Ich hab 2011 bei meinem Kauf die oben erwähnten Feinheiten nicht gewusst. Und jetzt kommt ein Artikel zum Thema und man wird eher desinformiert anstatt informiert. Das kann nicht der Anspruch eines Printmagazins sein, sorry, zumindest ich erwarte da mehr. Ihr wollt doch ein Fachmagazin sein, kein Laienmagazin...

Stand heute ist jedenfalls weiterhin: Wenn ich über die Unterschiede in den Lüftersteuerungen informiert sein will, muss ich Handbücher und Foren lesen. War das der Anspruch des Artikels?

P. S.: Das Thema der minimal einstellbaren Drehzahlen wäre ein weiteres Beispiel, das mir ziemlich Ärger gemacht hat. Weil der Hersteller in diesem Fall falsche Angaben im Handbuch gemacht hat. Wäre hilfreich, wenn PCGH einen darüber aufklären würde, anstatt einem nur zu erzählen, dass ich die Drehzahl drosseln soll, wenn mir der Lüfter zu laut ist 

PPS.: Sorry, dass es mich so aufregt. Aber ich ärgere mich seit meinem Kauf 2011 über die 4pin Ver****e und Minimaldrehzahl meines Boards  und dann kommt ein Artikel, in dem nichts darüber gesagt wird und es heißt, alles sei mehr oder minder gleich. Das ist echt ein Witz!

PPPS: Ich kann jedem nur silentpcreview.com empfehlen, da wird auf sowas eingegangen! Weiteres Bsp.: Auch bei aktuellen High end Z87 Boards von Gigabyte sind alle 4pin Lüfter nur Voltage geregelt! Und das gilt nicht nur für Gigabyte. Und sowas weiß der normale Käufer nicht, deshalb erwarte ich von PCGH, dass so etwas erwähnt wird. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass die Redaktion sich damit auskennt.

PPPPS: Wen's interessiert: Bei den 97er Boards verbaut Asus jetzt scheinbar endlich Case-Fan-Header, die sowohl DC als auch PWM bieten. Zumindest laut Marketingabteilung...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Prozessoren:
> Ihr ratet zwar von der Klasse unter 50 Euro ab, ich finde sie für Gelegenheitsspieler die nicht BF4 im Multiplayer mit 64 Spielern spielen ideal. Schaut euch doch mal euren Leistungsindex an und rechnet mal die Prozentzahl durch den aktuellen Preis der CPU. Je höher der Wert, desto besser. Ich hab das mal für euch übernommen:
> Core i3-4130: 0,70
> FX-6300: 0,58
> ...


Wie schonmal in einem Feedback-Thread erwähnt: Wir haben tatsächlich eine vollautomatische Preis-/Leistungs-Bewertung in unserem Excel. Und rein mathematisch gesehen gibt diese dir auch recht, doch nun kommt das große Aber: Wir haben unseren Benchmark-Parcours nicht umsonst so festgelegt, wie wir das getan haben. Es ist unbestritten, dass man viele Spiele auch mit einer 30-Euro-CPU flüssig genießen kann. Doch am Ende kommt ein 30-Euro-Modell, dass man wenige Monate nach dem Kauf bereits durch ein 70-Euro-Modell ersetzt, teurer, als wenn man gleich eine 90-Euro-CPU erworben hätte.

Der Celeron erreicht in 50% unserer Parcours-Spiele (Anno, Crysis 3 und sogar F1 2013!) nur marginal spielbare Bildraten zwischen 20 und 30 Fps - hier arbeitet eine 90-Euro-CPU bereits 50 bis 100 Prozent schneller. _Die PL-Rechnerei auf die Spitze getrieben, hätte auch ein Prozessor, der überall nur 1 Fps schafft, dafür aber nur 1 Euro kostet, ein 33% Prozent besseres PLV auf Spiele bezogen, als der Celeron G1820. Natürlich wäre eine solche CPU für Spieler völlig nutzlos. _

Natürlich kann man immer/oft Details herunterschrauben, doch das führt zu nichts, weil es keine gemeinsame Basis weder für einen übergreifenden Vergleich gibt, noch eine, auf die sich die Mehrzahl der Leser verständigen könnte (verzichte ich in BF4 auf Landschaftstessellierung oder auf Schattendetails?).

Wer _genau_ weiß, was er tut, der kann durchaus auch mit einem 30-Euro-Prozessor glücklich werden, ebenso könnte so jemand auch sinnvoll eine 800-Euro-Grafikkarte mit einer Dualcore-CPU paaren – doch solche Empfehlungen sollte man zwecks Frustvermeidung nicht verallgemeinern. 

Zudem sollte eine Neuanschaffung einer CPU in der Regel auch ein Weilchen halten (im Sinne von: ausreichende Leistung liefern) und da haben die 90-Euro-Modelle einfach eine deutlich höhere Chance als Prozessoren, die heute schon zum Teil unter der Grenze arbeiten.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo ile,

Schade, dass Dich mein Artikel so sehr enttäuscht hat. Man merkt, Du befasst Dich mit diesem komplexen Thema bereits seit längerer Zeit. Ich versuche mal jede der Schwächen des Artikels, die Du ansprichst zu erklären.

Punkt 1: In meiner Zeit bei der PCGH ist mir kein Mainboard untergekommen, bei dem die 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard nicht auch ein PWM-Signal verarbeiten konnten. Du schreibst, hier negative Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben, daher würde ich gerne wissen um welche Produkte es sich hier konkret handelt?

Punkt 2: Wie Du weißt, gibt es eine enorme Vielzahl an Motherboards und Softwaretools auf dem Markt. Je nach Modell unterscheiden sich die beigelegten Softwarepakte und die UEFI-Versionen. Je nach Revision unterscheidet sich gar das UEFI bei einem speziellen Mainboard. In einem vier seitigen Artikel auf alle möglichen Tools und UEFIs intensiv einzugehen ist aber rein vom Umfang her nicht möglich. Ich merke, dass Dir das Thema sehr am Herzen liegt und dass Du gerne viel mehr Details gelesen hättest.

Hier liegt imho aber auch ein wenig die Krux an der Sache: In den einschlägigen Foren und auf den entsprechenden Webseiten steht der Platz zur Verfügung jegliches Thema eingehend zu Diskutieren und auf alle größeren und kleineren Unterschiede zwischen den UEFIs und Tools auf dem Markt einzugehen. Wenn ich das im Rahmen eines Print-Artikels leisten möchte, so bleibt mir nur eine Serie daraus zu stricken. Allein über das Asus UEFI und Fan Xpert hätte ich problemlos vier Seiten füllen können.

Mir ist wichtig, dass Du verstehst, dass ich nicht den Eindruck vermitteln wollte es gäbe keine Unterschiede. Wer sich intensiv mit dem Thema Kühlung beschäftigt und Wert auf doch eher fortgeschrittene Thematiken wie Spin-Up-Zeiten eines Lüfters legt, der will natürlich möglichst tiefgehende Informationen. Im kurzen Rahmen der mir zur Verfügung stand konnte ich aber nur an der Oberfläche kratzen und da bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage, dass alle getesteten UEFIs und Softwaretools die Basics mitbringen die ich zur rudimentären Lüftersteuerung brauche.

Worauf ich hinauswill: Der Artikel sollte einen Einstieg in die unterschiedlichen Möglichkeiten der Lüftersteuerungen geben, diese Aufgabe hat er denke ich erfüllt. Aber: Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu, dass er bei weitem nicht alle Untiefen und Unwägbarkeiten dieses Themas ausreizt.

Diese Frage geht daher nicht nur an Dich, ile, sondern in die gesamte Runde: Wie groß ist Euer Interesse an dem Thema? Wenn gewünscht, könnte ich mir vorstellen eine Serie aus diesem Thema zu machen in der für jede Marke die wichtigsten UEFI-Einstellungen und Softwaretools detailliert abgehandelt werden. Zusätzlich wäre ein Teil möglich, der auf die wichtigsten Probleme wie etwa falsche Lüfterdrehzahlen oder zu hohe Mindestdrehzahlen eingeht.


----------



## ile (7. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Hallo ile,
> 
> Schade, dass Dich mein Artikel so sehr enttäuscht hat. Man merkt, Du befasst Dich mit diesem komplexen Thema bereits seit längerer Zeit. Ich versuche mal jede der Schwächen des Artikels, die Du ansprichst zu erklären.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, die Formulierung des Fazits finde ich z. B. Nicht passend: " Große Fehler können Sie beim Kauf also nicht machen" - Das sehe ich komplett anders.

Einiges, was du schreibst, kann ich nachvollziehen: begrenzter Umfang für einen solchen Artikel, viele Tools. Das stimmt schon alles.

Aber wenn du behauptest " Punkt 1: In meiner Zeit bei der PCGH ist mir kein Mainboard untergekommen, bei dem die 4-Pin-Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem Mainboard nicht auch ein PWM-Signal verarbeiten konnten."

Dann hast du genau den Key fact - den BIG POINT - nicht verstanden bzw. kennst dich leider einfach nicht gut genug aus mit Mainboardlüftersteuerungen: 

So weit ich das überblicken kann, bietet KEIN EINZIGES aktuelles Board (87er Serie) von Gigabyte und Asus die Möglichkeit der PWM Regelung für Gehäuse(!)lüfter, obwohl es 4pin Stecker sind!!! (Für die anderen Hersteller hab ich mich nicht informiert, das kann ich jetzt nicht beurteilen) 

BeispielQuellen: 

www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=66283p=575840 
Titel : ASUS Z87-Deluxe fake 4-pin headers & other fan control info

www.silentpcreview.com/article1385-page3.html
Zitat: One thing to note is that while all of the boards' headers are 4-pin, PWM control is only available on the main CPU fan header — the rest are restricted to voltage control only.

Mein Board hat die gleichen fake 4pin Anschlüsse, eigene Erfahrung

Das ist der key point, um den es mir geht: Die Hersteller verbauen 4pin Anschlüsse, die aber gar nicht PWM geregelt sind, sondern nur DC geregelt !!!

Und genau diese Tatsache kennst du nicht, was sehr schade ist. Denn ich halte es für sehr wichtig, dies den Lesern zu vermitteln.

Ich seh schon ein, dass du nicht überall das lower Limit etc. angeben kannst, ok, man kann keinen XXL Umfang erwarten. Aber diese fake 4 pin Story wäre echt wichtig. 

Und die Tatsache, dass ich z. B. bei Asus deutlich mehr konfigurieren kann als bei Asrock z. B. sollte man auch erwähnen in so einem Artikel mMn. Da gibt es nämlich tatsächlich große Unterschiede.

P. S.: Ich geb zu, diese fake 4pin Geschichte muss man erstmal raus finden, von daher soll's jetzt nicht so rüber kommen, als hättest du keine Kompetenz. Das unterstell ich dir definitiv nicht!

PPS.: Einfacher Test: schnapp dir nen Noctua NF-A15 (der im freien Handel übrigens nur 1200upm hat, nicht 1500 wie der, der dem Kühler beiliegt (side Note zu deinem Video zum NH-D15  )), der muss bis auf 300 upm runter regelbar sein, dann ist es PWM.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. Mai 2014)

ile schrieb:


> Naja, die Formulierung des Fazits finde ich z. B. Nicht passend: " Große Fehler können Sie beim Kauf also nicht machen" - Das sehe ich komplett anders.
> 
> Einiges, was du schreibst, kann ich nachvollziehen: begrenzter Umfang für einen solchen Artikel, viele Tools. Das stimmt schon alles.
> 
> ...


 
Zugegeben, den Punkt mit den Fake-4-Headern kannte ich bislang nicht. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich bei meinen Mainboard-Tests nur die Lüftersteuerung der CPU genau betrachte. Das scheint ein Fehler zu sein und ich werde mir überlegen ob und wie ich auch die Gehäuselüftersteuerung mit in die Tests einfließen lassen kann.

Ich stimme Dir zu, dass dieses Thema mal angesprochen werden sollte, ich überlege mir mal einen passenden Rahmen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, betrifft die Problematik aber vor allem Nicht-Windows-Nutzer, da Tools wie Fan Xpert dann doch wieder für eine vernünftige Regelbarkeit der Lüfter sorgen. Das soll natürlich nicht entschuldigen, dass die "PWM-Lüge" erhalten bleibt.

PS: Dann wollen wir die Asus Aussage doch mal überprüfen. Ich hab grad zufällig ein passendes Board da 

PPS: Auf dem Board funktioniert die PWM-Steuerung mit Case-Fan 1. Mehr habe ich noch nicht probiert. Updates lest ihr bald.


----------



## ile (7. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Zugegeben, den Punkt mit den Fake-4-Headern kannte ich bislang nicht. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich bei meinen Mainboard-Tests nur die Lüftersteuerung der CPU genau betrachte. Das scheint ein Fehler zu sein und ich werde mir überlegen ob und wie ich auch die Gehäuselüftersteuerung mit in die Tests einfließen lassen kann.
> 
> Ich stimme Dir zu, dass dieses Thema mal angesprochen werden sollte, ich überlege mir mal einen passenden Rahmen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, betrifft die Problematik aber vor allem Nicht-Windows-Nutzer, da Tools wie Fan Xpert dann doch wieder für eine vernünftige Regelbarkeit der Lüfter sorgen. Das soll natürlich nicht entschuldigen, dass die "PWM-Lüge" erhalten bleibt.
> 
> ...


 
Find ich gut!  

Welches Asus Board? Bei den 97ern Preisen sie es ja als Neuigkeit an, dass jetzt DC UND PWM gehen.

Nein, die Software ändert nichts. Auch nur DC da. PWM ist physisch schlicht nicht vorhanden.

Sorry, dass ich bisschen krass reagiert hab!


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

Schade das ihr die 290 Vaporx nicht ausgiebig getestet habt in dieser Ausgabe


----------



## bofri (7. Mai 2014)

Nette Ausgabe, besonders der Wakü-Pumpen-Test hat mir gefallen, da ich gerade dabei bin mir eine Wakü zuzulegen und mich vor ein paar Tagen, dank einer Empfehlung im Forum für den Testsieger entschieden habe.

Allerdings hat mich auch der Mainboardlüfteranschlüsse-Artikel enttäuscht. Das Thema wurde jetzt innerhalb der letzten ~2Jahre, ich glaube das dritte mal in der Print aufgegriffen und wieder nur halbherzig angegangen.
Neben den schon genannten Punkten finde ich es besonders schade, dass man auf die Möglichkeit der Regelung, und nicht Drosselung, von *Gehäuse*lüftern eigentlich gar nicht eingegangen ist. Gerade wo eine Erhöhung der Gehäuselüfterdrehzahl unter Last i.d.R. mehr bringt und damit wichtiger ist als die Erhöhung der Drehzahl des CPU-Lüfters.
Stattdessen gibt es jetzt zum hundertsten mal die Erklärung des Unterschieds zw. 3- und 4-Pin bzw. PWM- und Spannungs-Regulierung. Und dass man einen Lüfter fix auf 5 oder 7 Volt drosseln kann ist ja wohl auch keine Neuigkeit mehr.

Es sind gerade diese Praxis-Artikel von denen ich mir wirklich einen Nutzen verspreche. Leider wird immer nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt und die Info's hat jeder schon der ab und zu mal in ein Forum reinschaut.
Somit bleibt bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, nur die Grafikkarten-Marktübersichten das Alleinstellungsmerkmal der PCGH-Print wo der Leser was bekommt was er sonst nirgendwo bekommt.
Ich bin mal auf den Grafikkartenkühler-Test gespannt, der nun doch hoffentlich endlich nächste Ausgabe erscheinen soll.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. Mai 2014)

ile schrieb:


> Find ich gut!
> 
> Welches Asus Board? Bei den 97ern Preisen sie es ja als Neuigkeit an, dass jetzt DC UND PWM gehen.
> 
> ...


 
Welches Asus-Board genau liest Du bald auf unserer Seite, mehr kann ich Dir noch nicht sagen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Schade das ihr die 290 Vaporx nicht ausgiebig getestet habt in dieser Ausgabe


 
Wie? Was fehlt dir denn im Abgedruckten? 

Alle Messwerte plus (Stand heute) sechs Vergleichskarten aus dem High-End-Bereich liefert die Marktübersicht in der kommenden Ausgabe.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2014)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Das groß präsentierte bessere Papier ist nicht wirklich besser. Wirkt eher billiger weil es stärker glänzt und ist immer noch so extreme dünn.
> Verwendet bitte dickeres mattes Papier.



Würde mich da teilweise anschließen. Während die Papierstärke mir bei Magazinen egal ist, solange es nicht durchscheint und der hellere Ton die Bildqualität steigert, stört mich der Glanz auch deutlich. In vielen Lichtsituationen finde ich die neue PCGH sogar schlechter lesbar, weil der Glanz blendet.




PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> Zugegeben, den Punkt mit den Fake-4-Headern kannte ich bislang nicht. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich bei meinen Mainboard-Tests nur die Lüftersteuerung der CPU genau betrachte. Das scheint ein Fehler zu sein und ich werde mir überlegen ob und wie ich auch die Gehäuselüftersteuerung mit in die Tests einfließen lassen kann.
> 
> Ich stimme Dir zu, dass dieses Thema mal angesprochen werden sollte, ich überlege mir mal einen passenden Rahmen. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, betrifft die Problematik aber vor allem Nicht-Windows-Nutzer, da Tools wie Fan Xpert dann doch wieder für eine vernünftige Regelbarkeit der Lüfter sorgen. Das soll natürlich nicht entschuldigen, dass die "PWM-Lüge" erhalten bleibt.


 
Wenn der Anschluss kein PWM-Signal liefern kann, dann wären zumindest schon mal die 5-7 € Aufpreis für die PWM-Version eines Lüfter verschwendet. Und wer einen besonders weiten Regelbereich haben will, hat mit PWM z.T. auch bessere Karten, denn unabhängig von der Regelsoftware bleiben Lüfter bei niedriger Spannung halt eher stehen, denn bei niedrigem PWM-Takt. In sofern ist das schon ein wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie? Was fehlt dir denn im Abgedruckten?
> 
> Alle Messwerte plus (Stand heute) sechs Vergleichskarten aus dem High-End-Bereich liefert die Marktübersicht in der kommenden Ausgabe.
> 
> ...



Ich meine so richtig auseinander nehmen und Bilder von der Plantine usw...weil soll ja hochwertige Komponenten verbaut sein...... Eventuell Unterschiede zu normalen Tri X . Hat euer Exemplar spulenfiepen ? usw usw


----------



## Bevier (7. Mai 2014)

Jetzt halte ich also auch das Heft in den Händen und muss sagen, auf dem ersten Blick wirkt das Papier wirklich wertiger aber es hat die unschöne Eigenschaft etwas zu blenden, wenn Licht darauf fällt. Dummerweise fällt mir das Lesen im Dunkeln allerdings auch etwas schwer...
Naja, wirklich schlimm ist es nicht aber es stört schon ein wenig, wenn man sein Heft in einem eher unbequemen Winkel lesen muss, weil man sonst geblendet würde.

Und bei euren Artikeln ist mir vor allem der mit den günstigen Bauteilen aufgefallen, teilweise sehr gut, teilweise aber auch negativ. Vor allem die Empfehlungen für die Netzteile kann ich teilweise nicht nachvollziehen. Das BQ L8 wurde vermutlich wegen des Kabelmanagements gewählt. Aber in der Leistungsklasse wäre das Systempower 7 450 Watt deutlich empfehlenswerter, moderner und 80+silberzertifiziert, dabei noch deutlich günstiger. 
Und ganz ehrlich, ihr empfehlt ruhigen Gewissens ein Netzteil einer Serie, die für ihre außerordentlich hohe Ausfallrate geradezu berüchtigt ist? Klar, es ist nahezu unschlagbar günstig aber auch günstiger Elektroschrott ist nur Schrott... Während wirklich empfehlenswerte Modelle mit hervorragendem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einfach fehlen, z. B. die Super Flower Golden Green.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. Mai 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> [...]Und ganz ehrlich, ihr empfehlt ruhigen Gewissens ein Netzteil einer Serie, die für ihre außerordentlich hohe Ausfallrate geradezu berüchtigt ist? Klar, es ist nahezu unschlagbar günstig aber auch günstiger Elektroschrott ist nur Schrott... [...]



Interessant, war mir nicht bekannt. Aus welcher Quelle stammt diese Info?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Mai 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> Das BQ L8 wurde vermutlich wegen des Kabelmanagements gewählt. Aber in der Leistungsklasse wäre das Systempower 7 450 Watt deutlich empfehlenswerter, moderner und 80+silberzertifiziert, dabei noch deutlich günstiger.
> Und ganz ehrlich, ihr empfehlt ruhigen Gewissens ein Netzteil einer Serie, die für ihre außerordentlich hohe Ausfallrate geradezu berüchtigt ist? Klar, es ist nahezu unschlagbar günstig aber auch günstiger Elektroschrott ist nur Schrott... Während wirklich empfehlenswerte Modelle mit hervorragendem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einfach fehlen, z. B. die Super Flower Golden Green.


 Hast du auch Belege zu dieser Behauptung? Woher kommt das?
Und wieviele davon sind NICHT aufgrund von fehlbedienung der Nutzer zustande gekommen?
Auf gut Deutsch:
290X ans 430W L8 gehängt, oder eine 780TI. Da ist klar, dass das Gerät dann als vermeintlich defekt zurück kommt - obwohl es eigentlich völlig in Ordnung ist!
Das Problem ist hier schlicht, dass diese karten zu viel saufen und die OCP vom Netzteil auslöst. Das wird wohl das sein, wovon du sprichst...

Und die Spuer Flower Golden Green Serie ist auch nicht soo toll. Da fehlen 2 Dinge: OCP @ +12V und OTP.


----------



## Bevier (9. Mai 2014)

Das mit den hohen Ausfallraten bezog sich nicht auf die L8, die sind wirklich gut, nur halt in der Leistungsklasse wäre das S7 empfehlenswerter. Ich dachte dabei eher an die "deutsche Großstadt". Wobei hier Belege fehlen, sich die schlechte Meinung jedoch aus verschiedenen Foren, eigenen Erfahrungen und recht glaubwürdigen Aussagen eines Unternehmens, dass sein Geld als Elektrogroßhandel mit Schwerpunkt auf Computertechnik macht, beruht...
Die Golden Green sind sicher nicht überwältigend aber immer noch besser als Berlin oder Hamburg und bieten für ihr Geld noch eine annehmbare Qualität. Ich hätte als "empfehlenswert" und günstig allerdings auch eher LC-Power Gold nehmen sollen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Mai 2014)

Hast du auch schon mal bedacht, dass die L8-430W sehr häufig verkauft wurden? Und bei einer Ausfallrate von 1% gleich mehrere hundert oder sogar tausend Leute betrofen sein können? 
Ich kenn die Zahlen von meiner Zeit und wenn sich daran nichts geändert hat, dann dürfte die Menge von den Teilen echt übel sein. Mehr als du dir vorstellen kannst.
Und wenn dann 'nen Duzend Leute in Foren dampf ablassen, weils durch ist, ist das immer noch eine verschwindend geringe Menge.

Die Frage ist und bleibt:
Warum werden diese Geräte eingeschickt? Werden die eingeschickt, aufgrund von erhöhter Akkustischer Belastung (ie Elektronik Geräusche, Lüfter kaputt) oder vielleicht weil sie unter Last bei bestimmten Systemen abschalten? (R9-290, GTX780(TI))...


----------



## Disneyfreund (10. Mai 2014)

Tolle Ausgabe.
Besonders Tool finde ich den Artikel über die günstige Hardware.


Ein Fehler ist mir aber aufgefallen:
Auf Seite 19 bei bis 800 Watt:

Dann _____ das Thermaltake Berlin 630W für nur 45 Watt eine Überlegung wert.

Ich glaube das sollte Euro sein 

Und ein ist bzw. wäre fehlt dort, klingt irgendwie komisch der Satz ohne.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Mai 2014)

Da musste ich schon kurzfristig in einen anderen teil Deutschlands, und was muss ich mit erschrecken feststellen?
Die hatten in dem Laden wo ich war nur die Magazin AUsgabe. Muss ich wohl diesen Monat ohne DVD leben


----------



## Ralf345 (10. Mai 2014)

PCGH:


> Neben Nvidia unterstützt nun auch AMD die entsprechenden Funktionen im Treiber und erste Berichte über eine Verbesserung der Leistung sind zu vernehmen.



Gibt es dazu Quellen? Ich habe davon nichts gehört. DXCapsViewer zeigt unverändert No Support an.


----------



## locojens (10. Mai 2014)

Ist das neue Papier 3- oder 4-lagig ?


----------



## stoepsel (11. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das aktuelle Heft jetzt gut 3 mal durchsucht, aber ich konnte den Artikel zu dem " ultimativen Gakatreiberquallitätscheck" nicht finden. 
Sehe da nur Spielebenches. Quallität bedeutet bei mir jedoch irgendwas mit Bildquallität und nicht etwas mit reiner Fps-Leistung. 

Hab ich da jetzt was übersehen? Danke schonmal....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. Mai 2014)

Qualität bedeutet auch Kompatibilität – genau die testen wir abseits der von _Crysis_ und _Battlefield_ ausgetretenen Pfade. 
Den letzten konventionellen Treibertest, also alte gege aktuelle Versionen, hatten wir in der PCGH 03/2014. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Mai 2014)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> PCGH:
> 
> 
> Gibt es dazu Quellen? Ich habe davon nichts gehört. DXCapsViewer zeigt unverändert No Support an.


 
Ich habe unseren freien Mitarbeiter dazu befragt und warte auf Feedback.


----------



## metalstore (13. Mai 2014)

*Frage zu PCGH 06/2014: LoL*

Hallo, 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Skin/Mod bei dem LoL-Bild (S.101 links unten) ist, da das bedeutend anders aus sieht als bei mir, aber es sieht sehr informativ und gut aus 
Gruß und schönen Abend noch
metalstore


----------



## toni28 (15. Mai 2014)

*Wertung nicht nachvollziehbar*

In der PCGH 06/2014 bekommt die langsamere GTX750 4 Sterne, die schnellere 260XOC nur 3.5. Warum?


Ist eurer Meinung der Stromstecker (wo sogar ein Adapter beiligt) so schlimm, dass er

- doppelt so viel RAM
- bessseres OC
- bessere Kühlung
- kompaktere Abmessungen
- besseres P/L Verhältnis

aufwiegt?



_@Raff: Nein das ist kein Sticheln. Ich will nur den Grund wissen..._


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wertung nicht nachvollziehbar*

PCGH Testet halt ein bisschen komisch... Siehe Netzteile...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (15. Mai 2014)

Themen zusammengeführt. Bitte künftig den jeweiligen Sammelthread zu einer jeden Ausgabe beachten, danke! Er ist nicht ohne Grund oben festgepinnt.


----------



## metalstore (15. Mai 2014)

Da mein Thread geschlossen wurde (Ich vermute mal aus dem Grund, der eben von PCGH_Carsten angesprochen wurde) stelle ich meine Frage hier nochmal 
Auf Seite 101, bei dem LoL-Bild/Screenshot , was wurde da für ein Skin/Mod/was auch immer verwendet, da die GUI bedeutend anders (aber deutlich informativer) aussieht, als bei mir zur Zeit 
Gruß 
metalstore


----------



## Master451 (15. Mai 2014)

Den Artikel über günstige Hardware fand ich richtig interessant, da kann man so richtig sehen, was schon mit so einem günstigen System alles geht. Bei dem Bauvorschlag finde ich, dass man ein paar mehr Infos zur Performance geben könnte; ein paar Spiele mehr vielleicht (Anno, BF4) oder einfach mal welche Einstellungen er in welchem Spiel flüssig packt. Wer einen solchen Spar-Rechner kauft, spielt ja eher nicht in Ultra-Settings. Das hätte aber wahrscheinlich den Artikel vom Umfang her gesprengt...
Zum Artikel mit den Mini-PCs, als ich auf dem Cover Steambox-Alternativen gelesen habe, hab ich mich schon gefreut, aber irgendwie ist ja außer dem Brix Gaming, der noch nicht erhältlich ist, nix wirklich spieletaugliches dabei gewesen... Zum Arbeiten dürften all die Rechner für die Jackentasche ja reichen, aber spielen in 1366x768 und niedrigen/mittleren Details? Ich dachte bei Steambox auch eher an spieletaugliche Mini-ITX-Rechner für ~500-600€.
Der Artikel mit den nicht oft getesteten Spielen war recht interessant, wobei ich nicht wirklich den Zusammenhang von "Der ultimative Treibertest" und dem Artikel sehe... Dass es darum geht, dass die Treiber nicht auf die getesteten Spiele optimiert sind, offenbart sich erst im Artikel, wobei es primär ja doch nicht um Treiber sondern um Grafikkarten geht... Naja, vielleicht hab ich ja was nicht ganz verstanden.

Zum Thema "Haswell köpfen": Interessant wäre mal ein Vergleich zwischen Refresh-Haswell ungeköpft und altem Haswell geköpft/ungeköpft bei gleichem Takt, ob die Nachbesserungen des Refresh so viel gebracht haben...


----------



## McZonk (15. Mai 2014)

Master451 schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Haswell köpfen": Interessant wäre mal ein Vergleich zwischen Refresh-Haswell ungeköpft und altem Haswell geköpft/ungeköpft bei gleichem Takt, ob die Nachbesserungen des Refresh so viel gebracht haben...



Dafür brauchen wir erst mal den passenden Pendant in Form einer neuen K-SKU


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Mai 2014)

metalstore schrieb:


> Da mein Thread geschlossen wurde (Ich vermute mal aus dem Grund, der eben von PCGH_Carsten angesprochen wurde) stelle ich meine Frage hier nochmal


Rein informativ: Dein Thread wurde nicht geschlossen, sondern mit diesem hier zusammengeführt; das Posting ist dort:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...back-zur-ausgabe-06-2014-a-2.html#post6428453

Deine Frage kann ich, genausowenig wie die von toni28, aber leider nicht beantworten. Das machen dann die Kollegen.


----------



## metalstore (16. Mai 2014)

Achso, ok, gut zu wissen für das nächste mal 
Wegen dem Aussehen der GUI noch was: so wie ich das nun mitbekommen habe, gibt es für die neueren Versionen keine Skins mehr und das was man dort sieht, ist ein Overlay für die Zuschauer?
Gruß
metalstore


----------



## Pyrodactil (16. Mai 2014)

Top & Flop
Eigentlich rege ich mich mit meinem BJ73 nicht mehr auf, aber:
Ich musste ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit über eure Testberichte schmunzeln:
· Ketchup, Majo & Senf als Wärmeleitpaste zu testen,
· PC Kühlung wo es ungefähr hieß:uiuiui ,wenn der CPU-Lüfter von der Graka-PCB Luft zieht wird die CPU ganz schön heiß. 
· & in der 05/2014 Kühlung 2.0. Zitat von Herrn Wilke:
Interessant fand ich als Fachredakteur für Arbeitsspeicher, dass wir bei diesem Test oft über 50°C gemessen haben, obwohlnur 1,5 Riegelvolt anlagen. lol
Was erwartet Ihr denn mit (oder ohne) einem kümmerlichen unteren Frontlüfter, bei dem höchstens die Graka was davon hat? & von Überdruckbelüftung wie es in Schaltschränken Gang & gebe ist fehlt wieder jede Spur.
Mal im Ernst, die Berichte von Herrn Wilke lesen sich allgemein wie Erklärbär-Beiträge für eine Schülerzeitung, für Kidis die in Physik nicht richtig aufgepasst haben.
Denn nur bei den Beiträgen anderer Redakteure kommt bei mir ein Aha-Effekt auf, den ich auch gerne weiterlese.

Zu Eurem "Viel Wind um nichts?" das wars schon?
Ich habe schon vor Jahren meine Lüftersteuerung mit Mäusekino & verlegten Temp-Sensoren begraben. 
Klar hat überwiegend Asus noch nen 2ten oder 3en PWM-Anschluss & den passenden Anschluss fürs Sensorkabel, welches z.B. an die Graka-PCB geklebt wird. Klar ist die wiederholte Feineinstellung im BIOS, auf dem Desktop benchen, Temps auslesen aufwendig, aber zum Schluss ist´s von Erfolg gekrönt. Aber auch Boards mit nur einem PWM-Anschluss können mit bis zu fünf Lüftern verkettet werden. 
& ich hatte schon vor Jahren Herrn Wilke mal das Thema *P*uls*W*eiten*M*odulation für die Print vorgeschlagen. Kommentar damals von Herrn Wilke: uiuiui, das wäre mir zu heikel alles übern CPU-PWM, wenn es bei Ihnen funktioniert ist es gut, aber für die Allgemeinheit uninteressant. lol

Selbst wenn man die verkette Anzahl der Lüfter an einem PWM-Anschluss übertreibt, schmort einem nicht die Kabelisolierung weg, sondern das dynamische Signal wird irgendwann statisch. & auch meine Platinen haben dadurch nie gelitten

& noch ein uiuiui, ich hatte mir mal in der Vergangenheit ein Mini-PWM-PWM Y-Kabel gelötet,
& steuer mit einer Graka die schon drei Lüfter besitzt noch drei Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich an, die sich nur um die Grakas kümmern.
Funktioniert seit Jahren einwandfrei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie mein Vorposter BIOS-Overclocker(in) schon erwähnte: 
Wieso haben andere User im Netzt mehr Hobbythek Erkenntnisse in den Jahren gesammelt als Ihr, obwohl Euch mehr (gesponserte) Hardware zur Verfügung steht als einem einzelnen User?

Allgemein ist Eure Berichterstattung Redakteur bedingt sehr unterschiedlich was die Kompetenz betrifft. Mal Top, aber auch mal Flop.
Ich weiß bestimmt nicht alles & lerne gerne dazu, aber bitte in Zukunft eine PCGH-Print aus einem Guss.


----------



## Voigt (17. Mai 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal als Spontankauf die PCGH gekauft, und zum ersten mal empfand ich Sie auch ihre 4€ wert ^^
Viele Themen, welche mich interessieren und auch online eher selten angesprochen werden (Rechner für 450€).
Auch der Guide zum Haswellköpfen ist schön, aber da mal eine Frage, wäre es an sich nicht noch sinnvoller direkt den Haswell-Die mit Flüssigmetall mit einen WaKü Block zu verbinden? Natürlich sind diese dann mehr oder weniger dauerhaft verbunden, aber man gewinnt vielleicht noch ein paar Kelvin?


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2014)

Bei dem PCGH-Leistungsindex Single-GPUs sind die Benchmarkergebnisse einiger Grafikkarten Identisch mit den Benchmarks von Oktober! 
AMD Radeon R7 240, R7 250, R7 260X, R9 270X und R9 280X: Neue, alte Bekannte im Test [Test der Woche] - Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X & R9 280X im Test: Spiele-Benchmarks


----------



## Ice_Dundee (18. Mai 2014)

Der Gehäusetest ist sehr interessant für mich, da ich mich sehr für den/das Silencio 652S interessiere. 
Leider gibt es scheinbar eine falsche Angabe der Eigenschaften auf Seite 61:
Platz für Grafikkarte/CPU-Kühler *52,3* /17,5 cm.
Das Gehäuse ist doch "nur" 50,6 cm lang. 
Wie groß darf die Grafikkarte im Silencio 652S wirklich sein?
Danke für die Info.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Mai 2014)

Ice_Dundee schrieb:


> Der Gehäusetest ist sehr interessant für mich, da ich mich sehr für den/das Silencio 652S interessiere.
> Leider gibt es scheinbar eine falsche Angabe der Eigenschaften auf Seite 61:
> Platz für Grafikkarte/CPU-Kühler *52,3* /17,5 cm.
> Das Gehäuse ist doch "nur" 50,6 cm lang.
> ...


 
Grafikkarten: bis max. 423mm

http://eu.coolermaster.com/de/product/Detail/case/mid-tower-silent-series/silencio652.html


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2014)

Voigt schrieb:


> Viele Themen, welche mich interessieren und auch online eher selten angesprochen werden (Rechner für 450€).


Es gibt ihn eben doch, diesen ominösen Print-Mehrwert... 


Voigt schrieb:


> Auch der Guide zum Haswellköpfen ist schön, aber da mal eine Frage, wäre es an sich nicht noch sinnvoller direkt den Haswell-Die mit Flüssigmetall mit einen WaKü Block zu verbinden? Natürlich sind diese dann mehr oder weniger dauerhaft verbunden, aber man gewinnt vielleicht noch ein paar Kelvin?


Sicherlich wäre durch den kompletten Wegfall eines Wärmeübergangs noch mal etwas Einsparung drin. Es gibt auch schon Mainboard-Hersteller, welche einen solchen Betrieb durch entsprechende Sockelmodifikationen ermöglichen (ASUS inoffiziell, MSI legt die Bauteile gar offiziell bei). Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt diese Betriebsart aufgrund des offen liegenden Dies deutlich empfindlicher gegen Beschädigungen durch zu hohen Kühlerdruck oder Verkanten, weshalb der Artikel sich auch ausschließlich auf die sichere Methode des Wiederverklebens fokussiert.


----------



## rossi80 (21. Mai 2014)

Zum Artikel "Gehäuse bis 100 Euro": Sie benutzen den nicht ganz neuen Kühler "deep Cool ice Matrix 400" auf der CPU und mit der "MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming" eine sehr leistungsstarke und damit wärmeproduzierende Grafikkarte. Damit steigt im Test die Temperatur von CPU/GPU auf z.T. über 90°. Mit einem stärkerem CPU-Kühler (z.B. Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH) und einer ähnlich gekühlten aber etwas schwächeren Grafikkarte (z.B. MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr) sollten die Temperaturen doch jeweils um etliche Grade fallen und nicht mehr ganz so alarmierend wirken, korrekt?


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich habe unseren freien Mitarbeiter dazu befragt und warte auf Feedback.


 

Ergebnis?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Mai 2014)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Ergebnis?


 
Lässt noch auf sich warten. Evtl. im Urlaub.


----------



## Ralf345 (22. Mai 2014)

Cat 14.4:


http://s14.directupload.net/images/140522/zukbcsbt.png


----------



## toni28 (23. Mai 2014)

Wird meine Frage vom 15.05 eigentlich noch beantwortet werden, oder eher nicht?


----------



## metalstore (23. Mai 2014)

toni28 schrieb:


> Wird meine Frage vom 15.05 eigentlich noch beantwortet werden, oder eher nicht?



Dito 
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wertung nicht nachvollziehbar*



toni28 schrieb:


> In der PCGH 06/2014 bekommt die langsamere GTX750 4 Sterne, die schnellere 260XOC nur 3.5. Warum?
> 
> 
> Ist eurer Meinung der Stromstecker (wo sogar ein Adapter beiligt) so schlimm, dass er
> ...


 Ich würde jetzt ja mal ganz schwer auf die ca. 50% höhere Energieeffizienz tippen. Und ja, Energieeffizienz ist eine zentrale Wertungsgrundlage bei der Bewertung einer Graka.
Ich würde zwar nicht so weit gehen und schon bei 10% mehr oder weniger irgendwas sagen---aber die 750 ist halt VIEL effizienter! (was aber auch verständlich ist, immerhin ist der GM 107 der neueste Chip auf dem Markt...)


----------



## toni28 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wertung nicht nachvollziehbar*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt ja mal ganz schwer auf die ca. 50% höhere Energieeffizienz tippen. Und ja, Energieeffizienz ist eine zentrale Wertungsgrundlage bei der Bewertung einer Graka.
> Ich würde zwar nicht so weit gehen und schon bei 10% mehr oder weniger irgendwas sagen---aber die 750 ist halt VIEL effizienter! (was aber auch verständlich ist, immerhin ist der GM 107 der neueste Chip auf dem Markt...)


 
Dafür auch deutlich langsamer. OK, selbst auf die fps normalisiert, ist sie effizienter, trotzdem dachte ich halt bisher, dass bei GraKas hauptsächlich die Leistung und die Lautstärke zählen. Najo, vielleicht nutz ich ja meine GraKa für andere Sachen, als jene, bei denen das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Effizienz liegt. Ich will halt möglichst günstig möglichst viele fps am Schirm haben. Wenn die Kühlung dann auch noch gut ist, nehm ich das natürlich gerne mit. Wenn ich mir einen neuen Fernseher kaufe, leg ich auch erstmal Wert auf die Bildqualität und alles andere ist vorerstmal nebensächlich.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wertung nicht nachvollziehbar*



toni28 schrieb:


> Dafür auch deutlich langsamer. OK, selbst auf die fps normalisiert, ist sie effizienter, trotzdem dachte ich halt bisher, dass bei GraKas hauptsächlich die Leistung und die Lautstärke zählen. Najo, vielleicht nutz ich ja meine GraKa für andere Sachen, als jene, bei denen das Hauptaugenmerk auf der Effizienz liegt. Ich will halt möglichst günstig möglichst viele fps am Schirm haben. Wenn die Kühlung dann auch noch gut ist, nehm ich das natürlich gerne mit. Wenn ich mir einen neuen Fernseher kaufe, leg ich auch erstmal Wert auf die Bildqualität und alles andere ist vorerstmal nebensächlich.


 Das mag für dich stimmen---es wird dann aber für Magazine sehr schwer Grafikkarten zu bewerten. Nach der Logik wäre zum Beispiel eine 7870 keine deutlich bessere Karte als eine 570---haben zum damaligen Zeitpunkt etwa gleich viel gekostet, waren etwa gleich schnell---nur war die 7870 aber viel effizienter.
In meinen Augen (die als Notebookuser aber natürlich etwas "speziell" sind) kann man Karten eigentlich immer nur in Watt-Klassen beurteilen. Und da sticht beispielsweise eine 750 TI im Vergleich zu einer 650 (beide ca. 60 Watt) mit 60% mehr Performance hervor; der Kontrast zwischen 750 und einer noch kleineren Kepler-Karte wäre selbstverständlich noch extremer! (allerdings realitätsfremd, da die Mini-Keplers DDR3 nutzen...)


----------



## metalstore (25. Mai 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das mag für dich stimmen---es wird dann aber für Magazine sehr schwer Grafikkarten zu bewerten. Nach der Logik wäre zum Beispiel eine 7870 keine deutlich bessere Karte als eine 570---haben zum damaligen Zeitpunkt etwa gleich viel gekostet, waren etwa gleich schnell---nur war die 7870 aber viel effizienter.
> In meinen Augen (die als Notebookuser aber natürlich etwas "speziell" sind) kann man Karten eigentlich immer nur in Watt-Klassen beurteilen. Und da sticht beispielsweise eine 750 TI im Vergleich zu einer 650 (beide ca. 60 Watt) mit 60% mehr Performance hervor; der Kontrast zwischen 750 und einer noch kleineren Kepler-Karte wäre selbstverständlich noch extremer! (allerdings realitätsfremd, da die Mini-Keplers DDR3 nutzen...)



Ich würde es anders machen (ich weiß nicht, wie es PCGH macht)
Über den PCGH-Parkour wird ganz üblich die Leistung ermittelt (und auch angeben) aber darüber hinaus wird dieser Wert noch durch die TDP geteilt und ebenfalls angegeben
So hätte man einerseits die Leistung an sich (je größer desto besser) sowie die Energieeffizienz auf der anderen Seite (ebenfalls je größer desto besser)
So würde dein Klassen-System/Vergleich entfallen und es wäre immer noch übersichtlich


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Mai 2014)

Ralf345 schrieb:


> Cat 14.4:
> 
> 
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/140522/zukbcsbt.png


 
Danke für den Screenshot, ich habe es dir aber auch so geglaubt. Möglicherweise bezog er sich da auf einen Entwicklertreiber, der es bisher noch nicht in den WHQL-Code geschafft hat? Eventuell handelt es sich auch um eine Fehlinformation. Wie gesagt, bisher habe ich noch keine definitive Rückmeldung.


----------



## Ralf345 (27. Mai 2014)

Beim neuen Cat 14.6 Beta sieht es genauso aus. Ich denke, das war eine Fehlinformation.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Mai 2014)

Derzeit schaut es leider so aus. Dafür spricht auch die Performance-Verteilung in Watch Dogs (mehr Benchmarks incoming) - sorry dafür.


----------



## Ralf345 (27. Mai 2014)

Nutzt Watch überhaupt Dogs deferred contexts? Das gleiche würde ich mich bei BF4 fragen, denn Andersson hat sich negativ geäußert: https://twitter.com/repi/status/428896915049414656


----------



## PCGH_Phil (27. Mai 2014)

metalstore schrieb:


> Wegen  dem Aussehen der GUI noch was: so wie ich das nun mitbekommen habe,  gibt es für die neueren Versionen keine Skins mehr und das was man dort  sieht, ist ein Overlay für die Zuschauer?





metalstore schrieb:


> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


 
Sorry, die habe ich wohl überlesen. Bei dem GUI handelt es sich um die ganz normale Vanilla-Skin, abgebildet ist wie du richtig vermutet hast ein Overlay für Zuschauer. Für die Screenarchery habe ich mir mal erlaubt, Zuschauer zu spielen und nicht extra eine Szene zu kreieren.  Das GUI wurde übrigens durch einen Patch vor relativ kurzer Zeit geändert, vielleicht hast du diese Oberfläche deshalb noch nicht gesehen.

Viele Grüße,
Phil


----------



## metalstore (27. Mai 2014)

Ich habe kleinere Veränderungen bemerkt, in ARAM wenn man in Pantheons Ulti-Kreis steht (bevor er runter kommt) ist das ein Pfeil nach unten + die Anzeige "DMG", vllt hab ich saß andere nur bisher übersehen 
ob das auch so in der heulenden Schlucht ist, weiß ich (noch) nicht 
Müsste ja in den Changelogs zu sehen/lesen sein, oder?


----------



## Shurchil (5. August 2014)

Kann man die 06/2014 jetzt im Juli noch irgendwo erstehen außer in der Bucht?


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. August 2014)

Über das Heft-Archiv was über die Hauptseite unter PCGH: Heft, Abo, PCs zu finden ist.
Hol dir ein Abo, dann verpasst du kein Heft mehr. Ist auch günstiger. 

http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshard...tsausgaben/pc-games-hardware-dvd-06-2014.html


----------



## Shurchil (5. August 2014)

Danke, aber wenn ich an einem Abo interessiert wäre bzw. ich mir dauerhaft leisten könnte, hätte ich schon eins abgeschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. August 2014)

Die Einzelausgaben der vergangenen Monate lassen sich hier nachbestellen: Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PC Games Hardware Abos zur Auswahl


----------

